# white spots.



## fubujubu (Jan 10, 2011)

Got white spots showing up on all my drift wood. each one is about the size of a sesami seed. Was thinking they are snail eggs? Got those little mini snails in my tank but i dun mind em. Got stuff that eats em and keeps the population level in check. Just wasnt sure what these were.


----------



## chriscro (Dec 3, 2010)

how long has the driftwood been in the tank?

got any pictures?


----------

